# Restore metadata from catalog



## Filippo (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm going crazy.... Since two months when I close lightroom and reopen some day after , randomly my pics on a collection are changed in develop, with specific parameters like an increase of saturation of single color, an increase of exposure.... only some pics not all .... Then when I apply read metadata from file for a collection , I didn't remember xmp not saved before.... now all is original and I've lost all develop applied totally... there's a way to recover metadata from catalog and not from file ? If I didn't save xmp where lightroom was saving before this operation? I need to restore only this collection not the entire catalogue... please help if someone knows a solution 

Thanks


----------



## Filippo (Dec 17, 2016)

Any ideas ?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 17, 2016)

You can restore it image by image using the History. Just go back one step. Other than that, the only option to restore everything at once would be to use a catalog backup...


----------



## Filippo (Dec 17, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> You can restore it image by image using the History. Just go back one step. Other than that, the only option to restore everything at once would be to use a catalog backup...


And the history works if I closed the program ?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 17, 2016)

Filippo said:


> And the history works if I closed the program ?



Yes, of course. It's not Photoshop, it's Lightroom. Lightroom's history does not disappear when you close the application. As an Advanced user I'm sure you know that.


----------



## Filippo (Dec 17, 2016)

Sincerely I always Knew that Lightroom saved on catalog all the develop and settings we made ... but never experience with history of Lightroom , always Photoshop .. thanks for the tip I'll try and put answer here ... Have you idea why randomly my pics has changed by Lightroom?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 17, 2016)

Filippo said:


> Have you idea why randomly my pics has changed by Lightroom?



No idea. The first step would be to look at the history as well. That will tell you whether some active changes were made and recorded, or not.


----------



## Filippo (Dec 17, 2016)

Just thinking about this , thanks for precious tip


----------



## Filippo (Dec 17, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> No idea. The first step would be to look at the history as well. That will tell you whether some active changes were made and recorded, or not.



I did it, manually but I did it thank you more for the help johan


----------



## Hoggy (Dec 26, 2016)

If you're getting confused as to which images have changed XMP (either externally or internally), don't forget you can make a couple (or more) smart collections using the various "Metadata Status" options.


----------



## Filippo (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks !!!!!


----------

